# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  How long is your average workout?

## EXCESS

I've always thought that I don't take a lot of time in the gym compared to most people. I normally do an intense 1 hour workout.

----------


## Billy Boy

It varies for me I know that normal test levels drop after an hr or so and I try to keep it inside of an hour but if I train and it is going really well and I have the energy left for another set I,ll go for it likewise if I,m tired I won,t flog myself to finish as I will be over training Instinctive training is also needed to get bigger.

Billy

----------


## JRMY2711

I work out for about an hour then I go straight to cardio for 20 min if you want to count both then you know 1 and 20 min I usually get a pretty good pump out of an hour.

----------


## edraven29

nevermore then 45 minutes to 60 for me.

I have grown a lot by doing so.

Even while on creatine and glutamine, if i bust myself in the gym with heavy bench press and heavy incline press and dips i am dead after that.

----------


## BIG_GUNS_21

For the guy that goes for more the 2 hours. WHAT ARE YOU THINKNING? your not going to get where you want to go with that kinda workout. after the first hour there is not going to be anymore growth for you. stick with 1 hour or so.

----------


## pureanger

2 bodyparts daily one hour. Half and hour for cardio. Never more than that I i try to keep the socailizing down when im working out.

----------


## Mike

1hour to 1.5 depending what I am working and if I have cardio in there etc etc

----------


## Gilster

Same here 1 to 1.5 hours. Sometimes less than 1 hr. I try not to go too much more than an hour when trying to put on muscle.

----------


## kaiser soze

30 to 40 mins.

----------


## QuietStorm

Anywhere from 1 to 2. Depending on what muscle it is. Do alot of you train by yourselves or do you have training partners?

----------


## juiceon

Right around an hour, not counting any cardio if I do so afterwards. I train alone. I have been going to the same gym here in Chicago for five years and still, to this day, I can go in there at any time and there will not be one person that I will have a conversation with. There are at most three people I occastionally give a nod to or simply say "hi", and that's it. This is by design - by the time I got here (from my home town), I knew how to train my body, that's why I go to the gym, and there is no need for me to know anyone there. Of course, I occasionally ask for a spot, and always give the same speach to whoever happens to be around: "DON'T TOUCH THE BAR, IF I NEED HELP I'LL SAY 'HELP', THEN JUST HELP ME FINISH THE REP - OTHERWISE, DON'T TOUCH THE BAR!!!" That almost always works, but about once or twice a year I get the idiot who still puts his hands right on or by the bar and follows my reps - I HATE THAT. Still, I always finish and say "thank's - good job" and make a mental note not to ask that person again. 

The gym I am at now is nothing like the gym back home. Back home, it was a totally hardcore gym, and that's where I learned everything, so I was friends with a lot of those guys, and we could talk in-between sets and have the understanding that conversation stops when it's time for the next set. But at this gym here they are mostly small or fat guys who have not changed the entire time I have seen them there. I think they think the gym is some kind of social club. It's funny hearing some of them talking about training, diet, and routines. 

Anyways, I like it there because I can get my workout in with a great pump with little to no chance of a distraction (although I occasionally fixate on a hot babe, but that does not slow me down).

----------


## D-bol [email protected]

I work out for about 45 minutes, 5 days a week.. I've read many articles that say the body goes into a catabolic state after 45-60 minutes of training so i feel it's most beneficial to keep it under that amount and train every weekday, off on weekend.
YUM

----------


## Mike

Just to clear something up - a lot of people will start talking bout how if you work out for more than X amount of time you are over training - well thats a silly notion - I am in the gym for 1.5 hours sometimes - does that mean I have been curling for an hour and a half? NO. It means I take the time to warm up and down and stretch and sometimes cardio/abs etc etc - also whether or not you have a workout partner - get in there - get a feel for the gym and listen to your body. Anyone that really knows what they are into will be able to listen to their own body and know when enough is enough in the gym and not have to consult scientific studies. I know MY body that well.

----------


## Mike

that wasnt in reply to your post by the way dbol freak - was gonna post that anyway

----------


## pureanger

Good post mike thats what alott of people forget. They say i must have a great workout ive been here for hours but those are the guys you see bullshitting talk to everyone

----------


## D-bol [email protected]

That's a good point Mike... I was actually stating the time I attribute to working out i wasn't taking into consideration the warmup sets and 5-10 minutes warmup on the stairs...
YUM

----------


## man_of_steel

to juiceon-dude,I totally know what you're talking about.I go to the gym and see the same idiots in there who think its a social club.the gym I was going to,I'd see alot of friends in there,and by the time me and my workout partner would be done with our workout and have to stand there and listen to some 160 lb fool talk about his "ultimate"routine and diet,or how great his gains were taking creatine(yeah right dickhead is what I'm usually thinking..)it'd be 3 hours later,which was fucking ridiculous..I started to think about changing gyms when I'd be in midset and some ass would come up to me and start asking me questions about my workout or something,or ask me what "supplements" I'm taking or something.plus,once I started usuing"supplements" people started to ask me FREQUENTLY what I was on because I was gaining like 6-8 lbs a week.its not like I can say "well,what I did was...inject some deca ,then take some dbol ,do some cypoinate then finish it off with some..whatever"so people started to get suspitious.I even had someguy I'd never seen before actually ask me to get them some juice..so,needless to say,I changed gyms.but now,I usually finish up in about 2 hours,including abs and cardio.. PAIN IS WEAKNESS LEAVING YOUR BODY

----------


## Nathan

I try to keep at around an hour. I'll go longer sometimes if I'm being asked to spot for other people a lot (like today).

----------


## XBiker

> _Originally posted by Mike_ 
> *Just to clear something up - a lot of people will start talking bout how if you work out for more than X amount of time you are over training - well thats a silly notion - I am in the gym for 1.5 hours sometimes - does that mean I have been curling for an hour and a half? NO. It means I take the time to warm up and down and stretch and sometimes cardio/abs etc etc - also whether or not you have a workout partner - get in there - get a feel for the gym and listen to your body. Anyone that really knows what they are into will be able to listen to their own body and know when enough is enough in the gym and not have to consult scientific studies. I know MY body that well.*


(Quoting IG....) *WORD* 


1. Change clothes.

2. Stretch out.

3. Warmup cardio.

4. Lift (Abs between sets).

5. Cool down cardio.

6. Walk out of gym smiling.

1.5 - 2.0 hours.

----------


## bigtraps

1 hour for the lift
abs and cardio are separate
Takes about 1.5 total if i am quik about it

----------


## Fast Results

I know what you mean when its a social club. Its funny where Im at ... Im in a new developement in Arizona .. Just had my house biult so the gym I use is in a rec center Its awsome, its got everything I need but fuck these people need to realize that looking at the weights arent going to give them muscle or loose weight. I dont talk to anyone there because if I'm not working out then I dont want to be there. As I work out I cant help but listen to people just sit their and talk about how there in the gym 6 days a week for hours upon hours and they are so in tune with their body ... ha ha these people have more chins than a chineese phone book. today was a real kicker the sos kicked in hard today and i was doing intense incline feeling really good and this lady who always seems to need the weights Im using when there's a whole room of racks of dumbells was asking me for mine on the floor. It was a 30lb bell next to my feet to help stretch my arms out after a set. Make a long story short ... Im on my 7th or 8th rep I can feel my head heating up and here she comes "excuse me" " excuse me" I ignored her for 2 more reps finally I just dropped the weights from about 2 feet up like I didnt know she was there and she jumped back and asked me again .. lol .. ( nicely ) oh sure by all means take it. She takes the weight puts it next to her chair then starts using her cell phone to call her girlfriend to tell her shes working so hard. then she gets up to do something, gone for about 3 minutes so I went to her bench took the 30lb and replaced it with a 70lb she came back and tried to lift it for a good 3 minutes and couldnt figure out why it was so heavy. Then she went home. I just thoght I'd share that with you guys. It's funny, When Im on juice I have to think if im pissed because that the person is a dick or is it because im on roids? Seems like I never have a disagreement with anyone when Im on juice because of that. Please dont get me wrong theres some real hotties there and they flirt hard core (counrty club living) :Big Grin:  
I dont have a workout partner, so usually Im out in about an hour or so, but if im doing cardio then about 1 and a 1/2 hours.


Fast R

----------


## ptbyjason

LMAO
That's funny as hell man. I could see some old woman trying to pick up a 70 lb. dumbell. That's a funny ass mental image.

Oh yeah workout time 45 min - 1 hr if just weight (depends on bodypart) and add 30 minutes with cardio.

----------


## man_of_steel

fast results,thats so fucking funny dude,I was laughing out loud about what you did to that lameass old lady..dude,I know what you mean.I used to go to this gym where I live thats like a rehabilitation/personal training salon gym,and it was frehquented by lots of old people.they'd get all pissed if they wanted to bring thier old wrinkled asses to the statiom you were working out on and they wanted to use the equipment.number one,they all had bad form,and had no idea what the fuck they were doing,and number 2 they had no pateints,usually if I'd see em waiting to use something I'd ask them if they wanted to get a set in,they'd either look at me funny or do so and then sit there and talk to thier old ass friends about thier grandkids and shit,while I'm standing there waiting..I wish I'd have thought of using a trick like you and replacing their weight with heavy weight..also,what I do now is bring my cd player and play shit like slayer and slipknot and heavy stuff like that and it'll clear out the gym unless an instructor/employee says something,which is practically never... PAIN IS WEAKNESS LEAVING YOUR BODY

----------


## Fast Results

I just read your posts and I read over what I wrote. that is pretty funny. i try to bring a walkman but my girlfriend always has it when she runs so i just listen to people and stare at myself in the mirror when training.

Fast R

----------


## man_of_steel

THAT WORKS TOO...YOU CAN ALSO JUST BRING IN A BOOMBOX..REGARDLESS OF WHAT I'M DOING I'LL ALWAYS STARE IN THE MIRROR AND FLEX BETWEEN SETS ANYWAY,BUT THE LOUD MUSIC WILL GET THE OLD PEOPLE AWAY FROM YOU AND LEAVE YOU BE TO WORK OUT HOW YOU WANT TO.........

----------


## PaPaPumP

I do cardio on off days. But, as far as lifting goes...45 min-1hr 15min. Give or take 5 seconds. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sicilian30

Biker you forgot one thing, you have to take about an hour to walk around the gym and talk to the honeys after you have worked out and all swolt. 
1 Hour or less for me, sometimes if I get on machines, I can usually get out of the weight room in about 30 mintues, when I am not with my partner. Then I usually come back home and jog a few miles.

----------


## Nathan

About an hour.

----------


## RANDYISJACKED

20 - 50 MINUTES............... NO MORE

----------


## Daredevil

1 hour with weights and 30 min cardio works best for me. Prefer training alone. Training with friends is usually less efficent; too much talk.

----------


## hewy

usually about an hour give or take 10 mins

----------


## primodonna

> _Originally posted by Mike_ 
> *Just to clear something up - a lot of people will start talking bout how if you work out for more than X amount of time you are over training - well thats a silly notion - I am in the gym for 1.5 hours sometimes - does that mean I have been curling for an hour and a half? NO. It means I take the time to warm up and down and stretch and sometimes cardio/abs etc etc - also whether or not you have a workout partner - get in there - get a feel for the gym and listen to your body. Anyone that really knows what they are into will be able to listen to their own body and know when enough is enough in the gym and not have to consult scientific studies. I know MY body that well.*



Very well said, Mike. You can quote scientific studies til you're blue in the face and throw all the textbook articles at me that you want, but it won't make one bit of difference how book smart you are if you can't figure out YOUR body. (you does not mean YOU...just a figure of speech...  :Smilie: 

Show me someone who has complete knowlegde (or as complete as you can have) of what THEIR body needs and how IT works, and I will show you someone who has far surpassed any "trainer" who has their face in a book consulting study after study in order to find answers for him/herself.

That's not to say studies are without merit or purpose...of course they are important. But it's how you use that knowledge and apply it to yourself in ways that will help YOU continually progress that is a true sign of a bodybuilder.

----------


## Pete235

It depends on how many hot babes are around and what kind of music they are playing.

Seriously, I think Mike and Primo said it best. When you reach a certain level of understanding your body you can really on judgement and instinct. For example I need more rest between sets of legs than I do for bi's or tri's. Because most leg exercises incorporate not only the largest muscles in the body but a large group working at one time, your body uses much more oxygen and therefore needs a little more time to recover before the next set. So I guess I'm saying that the length of time in the gym also depends on what I'm training.

P

----------


## dumbells101

Revised workout schedule: Hypothetical

Arrive @ gym 6:00pm
Fill water bottle 6:05
See new girl (looks good) Take 10 minutes to talk and intoduce
Make your way to cycle for warm up (stop and say hello to several people) 15:00
Warm up 15:00
Light stretching (flex a bit cause good looking new chick is watching) 10:00
Workout 30:00 (with intensity)
New chick askes you if you compete (Now heart rate goes up)
Workout more cause you're pumped about new chick 15:00
Cool down 5:00
Get girls phone number (5:00-nope she's married)
Leave dejected @ about 7:50pm

----------


## primodonna

your water bottle must be pretty big

----------


## dumbells101

Yeah I use one of those coolers...you know the kind football players dump on the coach.

----------


## $uperman

depending on the body part ...anywheres from 1 - 1 1/2 hours , sometimes about 45 mins... i end it with 45 mins of cardio.

----------


## Cynical

1 hour of lifting abs and cardio are seperate, i like to do alot of cardio for sports (football)

----------


## dumbells101

I prefer my cardio on non training days or early in the am. Studies show that if you combine them then the cardio can actually hinder your weight training progress.

----------


## PaPaPumP

Interesting DB...I heard the exact opposite, that cardio on off days is a bad idea, because you should be at "absolute rest".

Anyone know fo sho?

----------


## J-Dogg

I like my set up it works pretty well for me so far.

I lift 4 days a week for normally about an hour. I have certain lifts I like and certain muscles i like to work more than others do and also weakness i'm forced to work more than others.

I have awesome biceps and weak ass tri's so i always spend a bit more time on my tri's.

I've always loved to work my chest and shoulders so normally i spend more time working them. 

I do cardo 4 times a week, in the AM and lift in the afternoon hours.

I have though about changing my leg work out to Monday and then doing cardo Fri-Sun that way my legs won't be sore when Im trying to jog, feels like Im jogging on tree stumps.

Sometimes though I do feel lazy, because Im only lifting 4-6 hours a week and taking in 4000+ calories. But I guess thats the best thing to do, just don't seem right sometimes.

----------


## CarbonCopy

How many hours in the gym.. Hmm I'd say about 40-60 mins on avg. I like to jump rope then sprints then hit the weights. Oh and I hate when people stand around and bs!! I am at the gym to get faster, stronger, better.. Not talk about who did what and when.. I am all business in the gym!

----------


## Bodymax

About 1 hour. :Smilie:

----------


## Black Stang

It takes me about 1 - 1.5 HR in the gym counting cardio. I work out alone now though, and find it is a better work out. If I need a spotter, I get one. I used to have 2 work out parters. It was cool to hang out, but it got to be just that. Hanging out talking sports. Lost focus. It used to take almost 3 hours that way. I try to keep it moving nowdays. :Cool:

----------


## bex

45 mins 4 times a week..HIT HARD AND LET IT GROW...

----------


## senor_gato

10 minute jog and about 45 minutes to an hour doing weights.

----------


## Shredz

1 hour to 1.5 hours..not a minute longer..i do my talking outside the gym

Go hard or go home

----------


## toolegit

An hour and fifteen to an hour and half is about max for me. Anything more than that and I feel like I am just wasting my time.

----------


## dino2

I always try to workout 30 to 60 min.

----------


## ironmike7000

Training time depends on alot of things. If your juicing. then go for it. You can train alot longer when juicing then you can when your not. If your training naturally,then I would say,keep your workouts to 45mins. to 1 hr.But remember one thing,you can still train just as intensly naturally as you can juicing. Just keep it short and to the point  :Strong Smiley:   :Devil Grin:   :Smilie:   :Cheers:

----------


## Canes4Ever

I usually lift for 50 minutes to an hour and 15 minutes, 4 times a week, and then do cardio for 25 minutes 3 times a week. (no cardio on leg day)

----------


## acuraman

My workouts vary between 45 minutes to 70minutes never any longer than that.

----------


## Socio

Personally im not too concerned with training time , ihave to be different from everyone here I train each set and rep with full intensity and sometimes need a little longer rest between sets depending on many factrs including How much carbs ive had that day, how much sleep ive had, how many no doz (caffiene tabs) ive had (lol), stress levels , if i worked that day etc.
So i dont like to try another set unless im ready to give it my all and as you guys know squats , deads and heavy benches takes some mental preperation first im not going ot leave the gym till ive finished my work out so i normally train for 1-1.5 hrs i dont look at the clock to be honest then i do my 20mins cardio .....
so almost 2 hrs in the gym for (besides im ALWAYS waiting for the smith machine)
Funilly enough i can never get a bench when i need one but i can always go straight to the squat rack on leg day and its always free lol!

----------


## mopar_13

It takes me about 1 to 1 1/2 hours in the gym with two other people. were done before people who are in there already. We train hard, It seems evreyone now a days use the gym more for a hangout then a gym.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by mopar_13_ 
> *It takes me about 1 to 1 1/2 hours in the gym with two other people. were done before people who are in there already. We train hard, It seems evreyone now a days use the gym more for a hangout then a gym.*


Many times I am in and out before most of the people already there at the gym when I arrive have finished. I know of 3 or 4 guys who use the gym more to hide out after work from their wives and kids, than to workout.

----------


## GhostFace

45-60 minutes...after that all the energy seems to be have gone lost into my work out.

I can´t understand how people can last 1 hr or more in the gym?? Do u guys/gals actually work out or chat with friends in between the sets? 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Core

2 hours - 3 days a week - 1/2 on the bench, 15 bi, 15 tri, 15 back, 20 legs, 20 abs


I've tried several routines for a long time and this works best for me. I've been doing this routine for a while and I'm very happy with the results. I've had several people in the gym start following my routine because they were impressed with the results.

----------


## G-S

For awhile I was only able to work out 3 days per week, so I was doing 2 bodyparts per day... Back/Bi's, Chest/Tri's, and Legs/Shoulders...

Any given day I would be in the gym for close to 2 hours. Now that I have split it up, I can be in and out in 45min to 55min, depending on what bodypart I am training.

----------


## DirkDiggs

Depends what I am lifting but on avg. 1.5 hours-2hrs

----------


## lethalppl

i workout 1 hour to 1 1/2. I have rule at the gym this is only place that ucan not think about women that means look even. So i do no bullshitting all lifting. I do workout with a partner so it not me just lifting for 1.5 hour. I hate when this friend i know from the bars come up to me and try to talk to me and will not leave so some time i jsut walk off and get on a new machine and he ussually gets the hint. Ohh ya i workout cardio in the morning so that about 30 mins now. 15 min fast walking, 15 min bike

----------


## chris245

on average

about 45-65 minutes

depends what muscle group im working

----------


## Big Show 23

I workout for about 30-45 minutes depending on the day. I follow the philosophy of "Hit It Hard and Hit It Fast"

----------


## justme

I include cardio in my work out 30-45 minutes on a weight day and 1 hour on a day when don't do any weights. 

the weight portions of my work out is about 45 minutes to an hour.

----------


## THEGAME187

When i am in a rush i always get my best pumps in about 40 min or so, On back day im there for atleast an 1hr and 15 cause there is many elements i think that should be hit!

----------


## 03733+$

I stay in the gym about two hours a day! 

and could stay longer!

----------


## The Baron

Right now I train every day, 7 part split. Workouts are always under a half hour. Sometimes I train at work, sometimes at home. I never go to a gym anymore. Too many bozos, and ya gotta pay. Plus you gotta wear clothes. I hate that. And most gyms aren't 24 hours. My living room / gym is.

MO abs (15 minutes tops)
TU delts and traps with some tri-sets some times.
WE upper back
TH chest
FR thighs, glutes, lower back(sometimes this one goes slightly over the half hour)
SA forearms and calves
SU upper arms, supersetting.

If I go back to a more normal 3 part split, my sessions will probably be close to an hour. As it is now, it would suck to spend longer walking to the gym than being in the gym. I just like training alone, and I enjoy short sessions.

----------


## dumbells101

This is the pole that never dies. Every new member will vote and it will continue for EVER!

----------


## Lady Viking

10-20 minutes warm-up and about an hour lifting

----------


## bizznach

where is the 4 hour box????  :Don't know:

----------


## sav22

45-60 min....no more, no less...you have to have a plan of attack and go to town once you walk in those doors.

----------


## Little Jonah

45 min to 1 hour works great for me . I go crazy intense  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Nathan5252

depending on what body part anywhere in between 1 and 2 1/2 hours ill spend there

----------


## BLOOD

I never pay attention to how long my workout takes me, it finishes when it finishes by it's probably within an hour time frame.

----------


## babi

45-75 dep on what i am doing that day

----------


## majorpecs

never more than an hour.....2 body parts......cardio not inlcluded....no fkn socializing going on when i hit the gym....work out alone, grab a spotter when i feel i need it....but as the saying goes, "either you lift it or you dont!!"

----------


## shorty2big

usually 45min-75min

----------


## JP1

30-45 minutes, do your bussiness and get out......

----------


## pcity

It usually takes me 1.5 hours in the gym,but for some reason on shoulder,trap,and triceps it takes mean 2 hours. After so many weeks of training i switch routines.

----------


## the next big thing

hi
i do an hour of abs every morning and do the heavy stuff at night about 2 hours at night i am 5ft 8inches 220pounds and ripped so training twice a day works for me and of course eating the propper food makes all the diffrence plus i sleep for 3hours in the afternoon and like to try and get 10hours at night whitch is not always possible.
joe
no picks on a strong man.

----------


## Yung Wun

aim for an hour but if not no more than 1 and fifteen mintues
only time i'll find myself in there longer than that is when buddy besides me what to give him a spot. but since i wear headphones now no one bugs me, if i cant hear no conversation wit a next man. thats something i cant understand i go to the gym to workout not make friends, but people seem to go to the gym to have "fun"!!! Fun Come on!! go play on the monkey bars

----------


## fast

45mins

----------


## zackdarnell

30min- 1 hour. 
Usually about 45 mins.

----------


## calidude

:Strong Smiley:  1 1/2 hours. My bodyparts are noodles after that. Now it is time for rest :ZZZZZZZZ:

----------


## GandolfReturns

Dorian Yates Baby - 25 min max Pumping Time

1-2 warm ups 1 working set Hit it HARD

----------


## concious

an hour or maybe a few minutes more. I don't talk to anyone, and tend to work around the social butterflies...I am on a mission.

----------


## HiFi

that guy who did the movie superman, he said he trained for 4 hours per day , and in 4 months he got that big

----------


## Bobbo

1.25 to 1.5 hours

----------


## kc

45-60 minutes plus time to stretch..cardio happens before i wake up, i just crawl downstairs, get on my bike and sweat for 30 minutes...by the time i'm done, i'm usually awake.

----------


## JasonNew-b

60min +or -, then another 30-45 of morning cardio, then 30min evening cardio.

----------


## BowFlex-er

1hour-1.5hour

----------


## Short_Guy

1.5 hour(s) alternating with partner.

----------


## my7169

Anywhere from 1 to 2 hours (lift for a hour then cardio and abs) depending on what kind of mood i am in.

----------


## [ant]83

i find it hard to train for any less than 1.5 hours when im working 2 body parts..... usually about 30min - 1hr on each body part. 

But i workout with a mate so we alternate plus sometimes if a machine/bench is taken we got 2 wait for a few minutes.

Plus if im doing heavier weights id usually have a larger break in between sets

i also Drink heaps of water while im at the gym

----------


## Brian1200

Usually no more than 45 minutes at a time, and no more than 4 days a week of weight training, I do three days a week of cardiovascualar training, (get in, hit it hard with the utmost intensity, not to short, not to long, get out of the gym, rest, and feed your body right, really is simple when you think about it.

----------


## Pumped109

bout 90 mins does it for me.

----------


## Domestic

i'll weight train for about 50 - 60mins and then i'll do about 2hrs of Cardio after my work out.

----------


## Bulldog5.0

Almost always right around 1 hour. The exception is deadlift day- every other back traaining session involves heavy deads. It takes me 45 minutes just to do deadlifts counting warmup cardio, warmup sets, and the 5 or so minutes I lay motionless on a bench after the last set.

----------


## flexgolf

45 min-hour and 15 minutes, dont waste time....high intensity shit will tear u down sooo hard. ud be surprised what 45 minutes of pushing weights without bullshitting can do.

----------


## markas214

1-2 hours.Typical days: mornings Monday chest 40 minutes, shoulders 20 minutes and tris 20 with 5 minutes abs. Tuesday 40 minutes back, 5 minutes traps and 20 minutes biceps. Friday legs 1 hour main exercises squats and stiff legged deadlift followed by calfs. I do afternoon, 1/2 hour cardio 3 times weekly but going to try losing weight on the last 4 weeks of my cycle so I'll do 45 minutes 5 x week. One hour in the gym just isn't enough time for me to work my muscles hard and get recovery between sets. I will take an extra day or two off if I think I may be overtrained. For me the only thing worse than not training is being overtrained. Burns me out real fast.

----------


## xtremesport14

1-1.15 hr max then 30-40 min for either forearms,cardio,abs.

----------


## MrMuscle

Never over 60 minutes. If that would happend i've been slacking!

----------


## 100571

try and try to keep it under an hour, but it usually runs over. M W F is about 75 min, and Tu Th is around 30 min. of easy abs and such.

----------


## zx7racing

the distrations and lack of focus from the typical local gym forced me to by my own equipment for the gargage... now i blast some crazy music, psyc myself up, lift and leave in an hour or less.
and i never wait on equipment behind some fat ass flanking around on a bench

----------


## Thewarrior

I do 2 body parts when I work out and it usually lasts any where between 1 hour - 2 hour. I t really depends on the body parts.

----------


## Tuggy

I'm almost always exactly 1 hour 15 minutes. I would probably be a little quicker, but my wife is my workout partner so we do alot of plate changing.

----------


## mass junkie

hardly ever more than an hour.

----------


## kstone6tb

Maybe I missed it, but who knows for sure if cardio on your lifting days is worse, or if running on your off days is worse considering recovery?

----------


## WoodChuck

1. Arrive @ gym 6:00pm
2. Finish saying hello to everyone I know 6:10
3. Weights 6:15-8:15 (with intensity, ignore everyone else including training parnters - have headphones on with death metal playing)
4. 8:15 Pop some hydrocodones
5. Mingle with hot girls who are friends with the hot female trainers 8:15-8:30
6. Do light cardio next to hot girls and talk to them 8:30-9:30
7. Hot girls asks if you compete or model anything
8. Ask for phone number
9. Go home, have a protein shake, eat oatmeal, jerk off and call hot girls.
10. Tell girl(s) you're too tired to do anything that night and go to bed.

repeat the next day.

woody

----------


## LightWeightBaby

On Juice my workout is 2 hours, when not on juice i try to keep it under an hour and I never waste my time talking in the gym.

----------


## MilitiaGuy

i have the same problem with socialization ..i remember from 1 week when i was doing deadlifts a 160lbs guy come and told me that i souldnot do deads coz i will hurt my back...and their is this gay old man that always try to have a convertation with me...however my workout vary from 40 min to 1.5 hour i depend on the worked muscles back and legs

----------


## Meathead57

i do upper 3 times a week and lower twice upper i usually do about 45 minutes leg days i do the same or less

----------


## Danielle

warm up for about 5-10 minutes on the treadmill.....then do one body part a day.........usually around 20-30 minutes....i do heavier weights, lower reps.....then i do alot of cardio...........45 minutes - hour every time.........

----------


## plano/man

almost 2 hours per day. if test level drops , hell just shoot more t200 or t250 or t400

----------


## Meathead57

danielle is that u in ur avatar?

----------


## MilitiaGuy

_kjklj_kjhjkljkljl

----------


## Sorken

I feel like a dead man after 2h.........

----------


## Mu'min

Bismillah
Used to go for 2-2.5 hours. Now I try to keep it about an hour. Depends on how I feel and what I am working. I used to think that it would be impossible to get anything done under two hours. I cut down my exercises, jacked up the intensity, and have had better gains since.
Peace

----------


## needtbbig

i try not to go over an hour unless i am really geting into it..  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Testify

I shoot for an hour, but often run over a little.

----------


## Meathead57

well i have went from 45 min to about 1.5 to two hours. AHH gotta love powerlifting!!

----------


## VforVendetta

I'm usually around 1.5 -2 hrs depending on what i am working out....about 10 min of warmups/stretching, the rest is lifting (2 body parts usually, leg days are shorter) and calves/forearms with every workout.

----------


## k_kingston

45 min. - 1 hour, an additional 30-40 if cardio

----------


## Ju-tang

45-60 min  :Cool:

----------


## British Bulldog

75 mins. 90 mins on leg day.

----------


## TheHillsHaveEyes13

Usually no more than 30-45 minutes.

----------


## joey11

no more than a half hour. one body part a day

----------


## DBarcelo

I do between an hour and an hour and a half. I have gone as long as 2 1/2 hrs.

----------


## dalcowbag

i'm sorry but i have to be in there for 2 hours our more. I KNOW its too much, but hell i'm addicted, i know some of you are in the same boat as me......couldnt stop even if i wanted to!!!!!

----------


## dalcowbag

wow, i just looked at the poll results, guess not

----------


## Gear

1 hour

----------


## Testsubject

about an hour, twice a day, give or take a little bit depending on what body part im training.

----------

